# Messing About Macro



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just photographing "The One" for posterity and tried to recreate a macro shot I have seen before on another watch site - one of John Holbrook's reviews I think?

Anyway, the attempt was to show how good the screen printing was on one of Omega's dials, particularly with regard to the overpainting on the wave background.

So - here is my attempt:










There is no way my Canon A70 can focus that close normally, but I thought I would have a go with an 8X loupe stuck on the front. Not too bad I think.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi George,

Very good! giving you put a loupe in front of the lens. You don't get much depth of field to play with. When you see close ups like this you can apreciate the quality that goes into the top end watches. I think the printing on my Vostok would look a bit "fuzzy" at this magnification!!!

MIKE..


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice picture Gorge.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

George,

That is crisp printing.









Don't you just love messing about with macro and stuff? Why spend lots of money when you can improvise?

Good on ya.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, it's comments like that that keep a guy practicing.

The inspiration for this close-up on JH's site are the mutt's. It was this review that made this watch "The One Watch" for me.

John B Holbrook II


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Still messing...


----------

